# Photographing the impossible: an aircraft leather chair!



## Artifex007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay, newbie here. But that aside, I have a very perplexing situation. Looking for help (please!) I am photographing (Canon 7D) a series of before and afters of leather refurbishment on aircraft chairs for a presentation. I am having the hardest time getting a successful shot of the chair for several reasons. First the lighting; the chair shows hot spots, areas that are shiny. I can't reveal the detail I am looking for. Which is a dramatic transformation of dirty ugly disgusting seats transformed into beautiful refurbished masterpieces! I have three soft boxes, ad hoc led 800 lumen LED spots, and a couple of tungsten RPS cheapies. Also shooting against a green screen with a canon 7D using the 28-135 and a 50 MM 1.8. Any suggestions?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2013)

Two things come to mind:  (1) lack of diffusion; and (2) the lights are two far from the subject.  Get your lights as close to the chair as possible; the closer the light, the softer the light and the less intense the specular highlights.  A diagram of your current lighting set-up and an example shot would help greatly.


----------



## Artifex007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. The iChat's are very close. Check it out.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2013)

BIG softboxes... or even better a really large scrim. Those softboxes too small to shoot anything with.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 22, 2013)

I wouldn't say those are too small to shoot "anything" with. But they're certainly too small to do what you want to do. Ones that size would be used for things like adding a medium-narrow "kicker" highlight on a model or something, but less harshly than with a snoot or a beauty dish (like making their head broadly a little brighter on top of the main lighting).

The softboxes you want if you just want super diffuse directional lighting with no specular highlights would be more on the order of the same size of the chair, though.


----------



## Artifex007 (Sep 22, 2013)

The other issue I am facing is maintaining clear and in-focus detail on the complete chair. I am getting some parts in-focus but others not so clear. Any suggestions on settings and lenses?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## amolitor (Sep 22, 2013)

Smaller apertures. Renting a tilt-shift lens might help you.. a little bit. Not a lot, but it looks like it would help. Research how these things work in some detail before renting one, though, they're pretty technical.

Focus stacking could help. Again, research it. It's a method for combining multiple pictures with software, that takes the sharpest parts from each one.

Also, get further away from the chair and crop! It turns out that this help, up to the point that you have too few pixels to crop and retain sharpness.

Note also you're getting a violent green cast from light bouncing off your background, so shoot a grey card and set a custom white balance or whatever. At a minimum.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2013)

You need to maximize your DOF (Depth of Field). Since you have removed all metadata from these shots, I can't tell how you shot them. But I would suggest using a short to normal FL  (35mm to 50mm) at a small aperture (F8 to F16) depending on what it takes. That will give you as much DOF as you will need.  It looks like you are using continuous lighting, so just increase the shutter speed to compensate, at whatever ISO you consider acceptable.  

Use good glass, and remove any and all filters from the lenses before shooting. Use a lens hood too, just because you can!

Personally I would be using flash, but I suspect that is beyond you right now? It would make for better color, with less tone shift on the chairs. You really need to set a custom white balance using a grey card.

I hope you aren't charging for this? If so, do we get a cut for teaching how to shoot it?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, what Charlie said: BIG modifiers! Looking at that, I would probably do a direct overhead with a 50" SB, and then a second at 45 degrees off of vertical to fill in the back/rear seat, and a smaller (36") to light the foot-rest area. I would use a couple of large strip boxes (18x48"), to light each side of the chair. When using a chroma-key background, save yourself a LOT of trouble and make sure it's smooth/flat and wrinkle-free. I would go with seamless paper rather than a cheap, light-weight fabric.  Oh, and get the background BACK!  Way back, like 10' back! You can see the nasty green cast in the leather as a result of it being so close and the leather being such a light colour.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> I wouldn't say those are too small to shoot "anything" with.



Smallest softbox I have is 6"x8"... and I used that to shoot subjects that average 1" to 3" long / wide. Largest brolly / softbox I have is a 60" .... unless you count an 86" diffusion panel I can shoot flash through (makes a great scrim). I also have four 7' Umbrellas of different types. I like my modifiers to be at least as big as the subject, and preferably significantly larger. Of course I do have a bunch of smaller ones to... to do different things with.

I consider these continuous light softboxes WAY too small for the subject!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 22, 2013)

It all depends on how much diffusion you want, doesn't it?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It all depends on how much diffusion you want, doesn't it?



Especially if you want enough to cover the entire subject and eliminate hotspots... but I wouldn't expect you to understand that!  

Size of the modifier doesn't really control how much diffusion it provides... just the coverage. Other factors control the diffusion... basic beginner stuff!  lol!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 22, 2013)

Whatever makes ya feel good, charlie.


----------



## Artifex007 (Sep 27, 2013)

Are these soft boxes continuous lighting or for flash? Any suggestions on what brand to purchase for a amateur?
Took the picture outside under a white nylon pop up tent. Results much better.  But I need to be able to take pic inside under controlled conditions.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2013)

A softbox doesn't care what light is inside it; the only thing that differentiates them between constant light and strobe is the mounting arrangement.  While you can use continuous light for a job like this, strobe would make it a LOT easier.  

An invest of less than $1000 for some four or five Flashpoint 320 lights & modifiers from Adorama and a second-hand flash meter will make your life much, much, MUCH easier after you spend a couple of hours watching YouTube and practicing.


----------



## Artifex007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I also do video work and would rather use continuous lighting. Would something like this work? It's a Britek 6000 Pro eight/bulb fluorescent for a reasonable price.


britek 8bulb cfl w/softbox


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is there a reason you have to use that background, and does it have to be so close?  You're picking up a lot of the green in the shadows on the first one.


----------



## Artifex007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well being a novice I chose green for the chroma keying needed for video. But maybe in hindsight maybe not the best color choice. And yes I see the reflection. I am limited on space with my shop. But here are a couple that I just shot and am very happy with. You guys will probably laugh but I changed to RAW and seemed to make a huge difference. Plus shot outside under white tent with green background. Did some color correction to remove green reflection and adjusted white balance but that's about it. Hesse chairs look bad and that's the point. All the more dramatic effect when the after pictures are next to them. Eventually I need to shoot these pics inside under controlled conditions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## amolitor (Sep 30, 2013)

If you're shooting stuff that doesn't move around, you can probably use anything you like. The important factors are probably something like consistent color, and the ability to manage lighting ratios easily. Continuous lighting lets you see your lighting in advance, which you need strobes with modeling lights to do with discontinuous lighting.

You can light paint these things with a flashlight if you want, they'll just sit there all day while your camera exposes.

Flash of some sort might be a better investment if you ever want to shoot anything that's not as patient as a chair.


----------



## Artifex007 (May 29, 2014)

Re-visiting the great information from all of you. Thank you very much for your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

